# Hemangiosarcoma (was Wart Looking Growth)



## Myamom

Mya (my 9 1/2 year old) has what looks like a wart on her thigh. I researched and that was the closest thing it resembled...having that cauliflower appearance to it. I only noticed it today as Mya was chewing at it and I noticed a bloody area on her fur. 

Of course I am very upset...as everything I am reading said warts are usually in young dogs and in the mouth/face area...and that in older dogs...in other areas there is a high chance it is something else. 

Can anyone think it anything else it might be...something that also resembles a wart? Praying it's something as simple as that....

I will be calling in the morning to get her seen at once....


----------



## LUV_GSDs

*Re: Wart looking growth*

it could be a small cyst like growth (can't remember the name) that GSDs are known to get...my dog had one for many years and now it is smaller but still there. The vet checks it and says they are common in the breed. Please take her to the vet and get it checked out.


----------



## Mandalay

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Can you take a picture of it?

One of our Beardies used to get this fat pocket thing on her foot all the time. It looked like a wart, but kind've had a "x" on the top to make it look like it was four parts grown together. Hard to explain. Anyway, it was harmless and we'd wrap it when she would get it. A couple got gross enough that the vet removed them. 

(confession: I did put Neosporin on one and wrapped it with gauze and it went away on its own in about a week, but I dont believe Neosporin is an approved dog first aid item, so I dont recommend it and I would not use it now that I know better)


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

It's not a fatty tumor or cyst (she gets those too)...this is really weird...definitely looks like a wart..it's kinda raw (probably from chewing) and cauliflowery...

I'll take a pic...


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

sorry...just tried taking a pic and they aren't coming out good...


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: Wart looking growth*

My border/golden x got these when she was 13. One was on her eyelid and two on her muzzle area. Onyx was a pup and her sharp teeth would break them open when she played with Clover. We had them surgically removed, and they did not return. Clovers were just growths, not warts and cauliflower like as well, about the size of a dime. I wouldn't have removed them, had it not been for location. Due to her age, the sedation was scary and she had a heart murmer, so I was really nervous about her being put under antesthesia. Came out of it fine, and she healed great!


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I've used product on my dog's warts and cysts for years. 

http://www.vetskin.com

Make sure the vet says it's a wart, though. 

Put this stuff on a couple times a da for a few days. The wart will turn black and fall off very quickly.


----------



## Maraccz

*Re: Wart looking growth*

sometimes dogs will have cyst(sp) type growths (that can be expressed) almost pimple like. two of my dogs have had this. If you have never seen it before on your animal I'd have it checked but a vet.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Unfortunately...Mya's appt did not go so well..

the Dr. was very concerned with the appearance and location of her mass...and has done a biopsy...so please say some prayers. The mass is hard and red. 


as far as her nose...(as far as her nose...it's flakey and has a sore)..it's probably an autoimmune disease...which she would like to send me to a dermatologist to biopsy and diagnose. Of course...with most of the diagnoses...comes treatment with steroids which opens a whole new can of worms. I'm not sure if I want to go there...will need to research and cross that bridge when I come to it. For now...this is going on the back burner and I have decided to treat ultra conservatively....just applying an antibiotic creme. 

My main concern right now is her mass.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Oh Mary Ann, {{{HUGS}}} Prayers for Mya and you.







</span>


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

she mentioned mast cell tumor.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Have you looked at the cancer links that were posted? I think they may have pictures.

Can you post a picture?</span>


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I have two experiences to share with you. 

Last summer Lilly had two lumps biopsied---came back as suspicious for cancer. I had them removed. Pathology came back as completely benign.


Years ago I had a seven year old dog with mast cell cancer. He has surgery to remove it, and he was fine. No further treatment. He died at 14.5 of kidney disease. In those years, the cancer never returned. In addition, he had many, many warts and cysts looked at (I was vigilant in checking for lumps), not one was the return of his cancer.

Thoughts and prayers that it's benign, and if not---that it's been caught early.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Any news?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

hemangiosarcoma


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Oh no! Where is it located exactly? Have they checked her organs? </span>


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Wart looking growth*

wow, just looked it up, I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

i know nothing else..i have to go to a surgeon. it's on her thigh and they said surgery will be extensive and then i will know more as far as extent? i have to go for a consult first.
i am devastated


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Well they will likely check her organs,to determine if it has spread. They will also probably recheck her bloodwork. If it hasn't spread to the organs,my guess is they will want to amputate her leg. Of course all this is purely my thoughts and opinions.

I am so sorry,I personally know how devastating this is. Feel free to contact me for anything.







</span>


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Oh no, I am SO sorry to hear this.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

can anyone convert for a 60 lb dog? 

http://www.eattheapple.com/ginger/


----------



## BowWowMeow

You need to multiply everything by 1.5

Also, that essiac tea is supposed to be amazing for cancer. 

These power mushrooms are also supposed to be excellent: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Health-Concerns-Power-Mushrooms/105001.aspx

I changed your header so others who have treated their dogs with hemangiosarcoma would see this thread.


----------



## RebelGSD

Oh no. I am so sorry, we are all rooting for you and Mya.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I am so very sorry Mary Ann. I am sending good vibes and prayers yours and Myas way. (((Hugs)))


----------



## kshort

Mary Ann, I am so sorry... I have no advice, just wanted to send you both my very best wishes. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Mya.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow...I changed your header so others who have treated their dogs with hemangiosarcoma would see this thread.


I went and changed the first post, so anyone reading the health index will see the new title.


----------



## DianaM

Mary Ann, I am very sorry to read this news. I just saw the thread, how scary to see a growth and find out it's a major cancer.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*



> Originally Posted By: myamomhemangiosarcoma


I was afraid of that when you mentioned cauliflower looking. 

I am so very sorry









I don't know if this is helpful, but it includes some questions that you might want to ask:

http://www.drschoen.com/articles_L1_13.html

I think this type of cancer is pretty aggressive....

There is way too much of this stuff going around


----------



## 4dognight

*Re: Wart looking growth*

MA

I am so sorry My savannah had hemangiosarcoma. Maybe consult with the U of PA They were wonderful there 

C


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Wart looking growth*









I'm so sorry


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Wart looking growth*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> I'm so sorry


Me too, wish there was something I could do to help. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I am going to be hopeful because it's a skin thing-I just sent Mary Ann a link-it's not like it's great, but better than other kinds from what I can tell-I guess. Let's kick some cancer butt here Miss Mya!!!! 

And Marlene-I told Mary Ann you would be a good one to talk to about the possible discoid lupus on her nose.









Please take cary Mary Ann.


----------



## krazy_kilum

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I just went through this will Kilum who will be almost 11 yrs old in February.

He had a subdermal mass in front of his right shoulder. His internal medicine vet aspirated it...the sample was all blood. The internist recommended waiting a week to see if it changed at all. She was thinking it might be trauma. A week goes by and the mass is a little bigger.

The surgeon looks at it and says it needs to come out. Because of his age, before I'd consider mass removal, he had a met check and ultrasound. Those were clear.

When the surgeon opened him up, the tumor was wrapped around a nerve and did not have clear margins. The surgeon's initial diagnosis based up location and appearance was hemangiopericytoma. We got the path report back and it was actually hemangiosarcoma wrapped around lipid/lipoma. The pathologist felt excision was curative. The surgeon had to cut out the nerve and a considerabe amount of muscle since the margins were not well defined. Kilum's surgeon also recommended intralesional chemotherapy with 5-FU, fluoruoracil (spelling??). Kilum goes for his 4th injection next week.

He is doing great except the incision is healing slowly and it developed moist dermatitis. He goes a met check and u/s in February.

Please feel free to email, pm with any detailed questions.

Best of luck and hugs to you both!
Heather


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thank you to everyone for your support and prayers...they mean so much!

Heather...I will email you...thank you! 

Did you go to a specialty clinic? what is a met check?


----------



## ninhar

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Elaine

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Hemangiosarc is enough to make just about anyone start to cry, but just for a ray of hope, this is somewhat common in greyhounds, the skin version, and it's not the end of the world. They do take off a huge chunk of skin to make sure the margins are clear and then just watch for recurrence. A lot of these dogs never get another one and live normal lives afterwards.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I'm sorry you got bad news. We'll be sending prayers and positive thoughts to Mya and you.


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I'm so sorry to read about Mya's diagnosis.

Unfortunately I've some had experience with hemangiosarcoma, HOWEVER, all mine had large tumors in vital organs when they were discovered. Echo (almost 10 years old) and Ringer (almost 13 years old) had the tumors in their hearts - Echo died shortly after I rushed him to the vet. Ringer had the area around his tumor drained, he felt better, but I had to be put down within 24 hours for other health reasons. 

Bo's (somewhere between 10 and 13 years old) tumor was in his spleen but when they started the surgery to remove his spleen they discovered the cancer had spread to all his major organs. All three dogs showed no symptoms of the cancer until hours before they were rushed to the vets. 

When I had Kelly's (12-1/2 years old) abdominal ultrasound done last July the vet suspected he had a hemangiosarcoma tumor in his heart, but I didn't pursue it since the ultrasound showed a condition that forced me to have him put down that afternoon.

This past summer Mac (8 years old) had a baby lima bean sized hemangio tumor removed from his front paw. The biopsy showed abnormal cells but they weren't cancerous. He now has to have a physical with x-rays or ultrasounds every six months to check for internal tumors.

Best wishes to you and Mya!!!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Many positive thoughts and prayers to you, Mya and your family..


----------



## Remo

*Re: Wart looking growth*

My thoughts are with you. Treat her and hope for the best, but enjoy every minute you have with her.


----------



## LandosMom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Myamom-

Quest, Bailey, and I all have our paws crossed for you and Mya. I know it's so hard but try and stay positive for her (and you).

Good energy your way....

LandosMom


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann, 

I am still playing catch up and I just read this. I hope that some of the info Jean and Heather sent you are helpful.

I am so sorry.

Val


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Just got word about Mya from Kelso. 

I have not been on here much lately. 

I am SO sorry to here this. I am hoping for the best and it is just the skin not the organs....

I will be praying...


----------



## DSudd

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann

Keeping you and Mya in our prayers. Good wishes are coming your way. Rock has his paws crossed for luck too.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann, more prayers and paws crossed. Grimm sends wags and licks. My heart goes out to you right now. If there is anything that I can do, or if you just need to vent-- please feel free to PM me. Prayers going out to both Mya and you.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thank you to everyone...it means so much...more than you will ever know. 

I have prepared myself...and my family for the fact that she will probably lose her leg...I have not prepared myself to lose her...maybe I'm in denial...but I'm just hoping we're catching this in time. I look at her...and she doesn't seem ready to go....and I'm not ready to let go. We will fight with everything we have. 

I'm reading up on the diets and supplements...and all the links posted in the cancer thread...but I am really overwhelmed...so many things...so many ways to go.......

While I would have loved to do a raw diet...I know Mya can't tolerate it. We have tried slowly to switch her to both raw and no grain in the past...and it was horrible. I'm thinking maybe homecooked? a little brown rice? I know they say as little grains as possible? ugh...I'm so confused......


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I know AnnMarie had her male on the Cottage Cheese and Flax until he had digestive problems and remembered he was allergic to dairy.

MaryAnn these are never easy times to deal with. I wish I was some help but I have never gone through cancer with an animal.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Wart looking growth*

On Kramer's thread, LisaT posted some links to BNaturals newsletter, with some home cooked recipes that look pretty good!
I've been giving Kramer meats and veggies-he's not a veggie fan, but I'm sneaking them in. For a long time he was on the liver cleansing diet from Dr. Dodds, and I think that is probably (but double check) good for cancer as well, maybe minus the sweet potatoes. I cook it. 

I think the hardest part is trying to pick something and go with it in terms of all those supplements. Because there are SO many things, and different kinds of cancers. 

Maybe one of the Yahoo groups? I have never been on any of them so can't recommend a specific one. 

There is the http://www.helpyourdogfightcancer.com/ site which might be a good start, and this one http://www.cinnamondog.com/ that might also be a good start. You really have to break it down, because there is so much information. And having an oncologist will help too!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Hugs Mary Ann!







I am so sorry for your pain and hurt. Mya has the BEST Mom taking great care of her. You will make the time you both share wonderful. The time will be rich with caring, love, and even humor, because you will deeply share eachother's strength. How lucky is Mya to have YOU!!

Guess what? I'm a raw feeder but I LOVE doing homecooked! My dog went nuts for it, too. Plus, it was surprisingly easy. I was astounded how fast it was, too.







I also know a few people who have been feeding homecooked for YEARS-- and find it an easy routine. It was for me, too.

Do you have a pressure cooker? This does three things for you and Mya:
1. It makes cooking time superfast
2. *It keeps more of the vitamins, minerals, etc all more available *to Mya-- closer to raw.
3. It makes the meat sooooo extremely juicy and tender!! You may find yourself tempted to snatch a bit of Mya's food!
You can tweak the diet, use whatever meats are reccomended by the folks who feed to protect against cancers, and you just designate a shelf in the fridge to be Mya's shelf. Homecooking is MUCH easier than I thought it would be! Basicly, Grimm ate "the upset tummy diet" of chicken breasts, white rice, and a can of pease-n-carrots thrown in. OINK-- he loved it, and it was EASY. You can of course feed much less grains. Sweet potatoes are healthy, *help reduce inflammation*, (normal potatoes can add to it) are loaded with vitamins, and help firm the stool instead of rice. Delicious canned pupkin is an option to keep her stolls firm too, and a bit of rice might be okay, if the cancer experts think so-- but I don't know much about that myself. You can toss in a handful of blueberries (buy a big frozen bag.. much cheaper!) into her meal and she gets great vitamins and antioxidants that way.

I am sending prayers for Mya, for you too. I know you wish to be strong for her surgery and recovery. I am hoping you have a vet who does give good pain management meds for afterwards, and am sure you will advocate for that for her. I am keeping you and sweetie-Mya in my prayers! Please PM me if you need to talk, vent, whatever. (((Hugs)))

Patti and Grimm


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thank you Patti! 


btw - Jean...I have already emailed Marina Zacharias...I used her in the past for my kitty Buddy...and had planned on calling her tomorrow...for help...

Interestingly...she is mentioned in one of the links you supplied...

http://www.cinnamondog.com/links.html
(continue to scroll down)
Nice confirmation..........


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">I wouldn't do a raw diet for a dog with a compromised immune system. Evo is a no-grain food,there may be others.

You can also try this lady:
http://thepossiblecanine.com/

http://thepossiblecanine.com/services.htm


She is very nice and caring. She will help you develop the right diet and supplements for Mya.








</span>


----------



## djpohn

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Sorry to hear about your dogs diagnosis. My boy Rainer is currently undergoing his second chemo series for lymphoma. We had a wonderful (but still not long enough) remission of16 months with the first round. We caught him coming out of remission early, so I am hoping this time with the modified protocol he maybe will stay in remission forever! 

We go to a local hospital which is a specialty for Cancer and we see alot of owners there with different cancers. I was just talking to a man with an older Lab who had an amputation surgery 8 weeks ago. He said the dog has a new lease on life and he wasn't ready to lose his dog, so they went ahead with the surgery and he is very happy they did. If you have a cancer that you can "cut out" I would think your odds of curring or at least containing it for a longer period is better. I also posted a homemade diet that the center has on it website in the cancer sticky in this section. There are also several low carb- no grain foods on the market you can try as well. I feed raw - Rainer has been raised on it so I saw no reason to change. He tolerates the chemo well with minimal bodily upsets. 

There is website Land of Pure Gold that has alot of good information on it as well.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

My friend's dog has his leg amputated for the same thing. The day he came home he was up and running like nothing had happened. He lived seven more years after that and died of something unrelated. 

She would bring him to camps for children who had amputations. Really boosted the kid's mood to see a dog getting along just fine.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*



> Originally Posted By: myamombtw - Jean...I have already emailed Marina Zacharias...I used her in the past for my kitty Buddy...and had planned on calling her tomorrow...for help...
> 
> Interestingly...she is mentioned in one of the links you supplied...
> 
> http://www.cinnamondog.com/links.html
> (continue to scroll down)
> Nice confirmation..........


Yes, Marina will help you wade through all of this -- I would certainly be calling her, as sometimes specific ingredients work better for different types of cancer.

I'm a big believer in the grain-less, low carb diet. Considering any other health conditions, I do think that raw is better, though I feed homecooked. Next best are the grain-free dog foods, but even with those, you might still need to look at the carb contents -- many of them do use potatoes (I think). 

Let us know how your conversation with Marina goes. I think it's far too early to even consider thinking about losing your girl!


----------



## selzer

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Myamom, I am so sorry. I thought that this was only associated with organs. It sounds like where it is, your dog has a good shot. I am hoping that it has not spread.


----------



## srfd44-2

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Hey, Friend, I just found out about Mya. We aren't going to give in to this. I said "we" because each and everyone here is fighting for you and Mya. First, and foremost were there radiographs taken ? Chest, Abdomen, and the whole leg from hip (pelvis) to the toes. Get a couple of opinions as to what your options are. What did the bloodwork say ? You got "knocked down" by this, but the fight is not over by a long run. I will ask around at work and see what I can come up with. Hugs to you and Mya from Kai and I.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

no bloodwork, no x-rays,...............NOTHING. 
I am so disgusted.......I got a diagnosis from a vet tech. I had to look this up on my own. 

(my regular vet is in the hospital...and I had to go to another vet...get this...she even wanted to update her shots!!! Thank goodness...I didn't...but it makes me upset to think about how many uninformed people would have)

ok...x-rays...can they x-ray awake? If not...does this mean she would have to be sedated twice? once for x-rays...once for surgery? 

I have received an email from Marina (I had thought I would email her to give her a heads up...and follow up with a call..but she has already sent me a regimin) If anyone would like to see it...give imput...pm me.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

.......oh...I have been referred to a surgeon.....


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

myamom, you are over your pm limit!!

when is your appointment with the surgeon? Is it for a consult?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thursday morning

I am cleaning my pm's now...and I will pm you


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">How far are you from Cornell? </span>


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

it's doable..


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF"> (607) 253-3060







</span>


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

as far as diet...so far Marina told me to basically feed as though she is a Diabetic....

She said complex carbs such as oats and brown rice are ok...


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Did you see the links I posted in the cancer thread regarding tumeric/curcumin? Worth a read.... </span>


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Jazzstorm...can you post them here? I've read so many links...I'm confused...lol


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Tumeric/Curcumin(and other natural things) and Cancer: 

http://www.psa-rising.com/eatingwell/turmeric.htm

http://www.healingcancernaturally.com/nutrition3.html 

http://www.naturalnews.com/002604.html

http://drmiggy.com/2007/12/11/curcumin-tumeric-in-the-treatment-of-pancreatic-cancer/

http://food-facts.suite101.com/article.cfm/health_benefits_of_turmeric

http://www.goldbamboo.com/relate-tl1732-tr6421.html

http://www.thepowerhour.com/curcumin/Turmeric.pdf

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0NAH/is_6_33/ai_106224751


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann, I can't offer any medical advice, but prayers and good thought coming your way.


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann, I'm still saying prayers for you and Mya. You are in my thoughts daily. Love ya!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

So what is the next step? Next appt?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I called my regular vet (he left the place I just took Mya to and started his own practice just recently...and he is also in the hospital...so it's been quite a mess)....had them pull all of my records out of the old place and transfer over to my regular vet's new clinic. Although my vet is in the hospital..the vet techs had me come down today to get me ready for my appt. with the surgeon. They did blood work and chest x-rays...which at least to all of our eyes looked ok....which I will take with me. Mya was such a good girl









Mya does have another spot of concern on her back...but I'm thinking and praying it's just a hot spot....she is prone to them... Vet techs thought it was probably a hot spot too. PRAYING IT IS! Will point out to surgeon. 

Lisa...since Mya also is suspected of having some autoimmune thing going on...maybe discoid lupus? I just emailed Marina to make sure the supplements she wants her on are ok. Thanks...I would have not thought of that! 

Appt. with surgeon is on Thursday morning.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Glad you are getting all of this done know - it feels better when there are things to accomplish. Hopefully Thursday isn't too far away. 

Glad that the supplements are okay. I have those issues with Indy - most of the things that fight cancer also boost her vaccine issues. It's a tough balance!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Just stopped by to check on Mya. 

No new, news until Thurs? Correct? 








Still thinking of you and your family, Mya







and praying.


----------



## Tula

*Re: Wart looking growth*

thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you have some solid answers on Thursday.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I have no clue if it matters or not...but I just found out her blood work looks good......

I think she said one or two things were a little high...(maybe she said one was nitrogen????)...but overall it looked good...and certainly good for surgery........


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

That is good MA!









Good on the xrays too.....hoping its the "good" HSC (just the skin type) and can be "cured" with surgery like we talked about!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

small glimmer of hope here...

So...I had all my records pulled out of that hospital and sent to my regular vet. Went down today and they gave them to me...and went over them with me. 

1. Biopsy was NOT done. It was some kind of needle aspiration? 
2. Here were the results:

findings: Fibrovascular Tumor
Comments: Hemangiosarcoma is suspect. The lesion should be considered for appropriate surgical resection with biopsy advised to further confirm and assess cut margins. 


So...now I know why I'm seeing a surgeon. (wow...that hospital has me so upset...for not explaining ANYTHING to me....on a good note...my vet is doing well and coming home from the hospital)


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

OMG!!!







MA call me after work!

This changes a lot....what were they thinking, you do NOT tell someone their dog has Hermangiosarcoma if its not confirmed...there is a big difference between suspect and confirmed. That does explain why they couldn't tell you more about the biopsy...it wasn't done! A true biopsy can tell you more about the characteristics of the particular type of HSC, how well it metastisies (sp?), etc.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

It's pretty upsetting

I had to call Marina today and put my supplements on hold .... as now I'm not positive what I'm dealing with. 

Yes...talk about having me crying all week...after being given a diagnosis like THAT by a vet tech who said....sorry. No explaination of what it even was....I had to look it up on the internet. And now I find out...it's not positive...I understand it's a good chance...but still..........


----------



## djpohn

*Re: Wart looking growth*

A needle aspirate will tell what kinds of "cells" are present. Based on the cells that were seen in the need aspirate they recommended that the tissue be removed and a biopsy performed because it is suspicious and may be Hemangiosarcoma. You can also have the aspirate sent to CSU to grow out to see exactly what you are dealing with. I did this with 2 different dogs, one came back as "nothing" the other confirmed the diagnosis of lymphoma (suggested by the cells in the aspirate).

Basically your dog has something going on and the sooner it's removed the better! Good luck and I hope it turns out to be nothing major!


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann, what a jolt! My Lilly's 'needle aspirate' came back as the same thing! Suspicious for cancer with a whole host of different kinds it could be. 
I had both lumps surgically removed and they came back benign. Ancathoma? Some rare B9 thing. However, my vet told me that all lumps they call "tumors". Well tumor to a vet does not mean the same thing to me!
Here's hoping you get the same results.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Wow!!!! 

Thank you so much for these stories and explainations. I don't know what I'd do without you guys! 

Going in...a tad more hopeful...and definitely more knowledgeable.


----------



## Annikas Mom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

My boy, Manto, is at the vet right now recovering from having a "tumor" removed. It was the size of the tip of my pinky finger... We did a FNA last week and it came back with cancerous cells, spindle cell tumor to be exact. It is possible it is benign but also very possible it is cancer. Fibrosarcoma and Hemangiosarcoma are very possible. Won't know for sure until we get back the pathology report... Needless to say I am scared sh**less!!

All my best to you and Mya tomorrow!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Oh Darlene! My prayers are with you and Manto as well!


----------



## selzer

*Re: Wart looking growth*

keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

My vet was pretty sure Arwen had hemangiosarcoma with an enlarged spleen last year. I told him she was pregnant, but he was pretty sure and was suggesting surgery. He checked with a few people and decided an ultrasound was the next best step. 

After finding out everything I could about it, I was a basket case going into the ultrasound.


----------



## BandCsMom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Hi Maryann, I just caught up on some posts. Wow, I have learned alot. 
I wish I could give you some advice, but all I can give is support and tell you my thoughts and prayers are always with you.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

UPDATE - CONSULT WITH SURGEON

First...LOVED the surgeon! He explained everything in great detail. He does not like needle aspirates and personally does not do them. He said they only look at cells and results could mean many different things. He likes to get in...get it out and go to biopsy. He feels this is small and cutaneous and thinks he can get this out with wide margins without affecting the use of her leg (i.e. taking too much muscle). This is scheduled for next Thursday. From there...it will be sent for biopsy....results will take a week. If this is indeed hemangiosarcoma...and he gets a low grade and clean margins...then we are looking at probable cure through the surgery. If we get dirty margins...and a higher grade...we will be referred to an oncologist to discuss further treatment options...i.e. chemo, etc. I asked if there was still a chance...given the worst scenerio...for a cure...and he said yes.


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

WONDERFUL!!! Sounds like it was just what we were talking about last night









Fingers crossed all goes well with surgery and he gets clean margins and a good biopsy result. I am glad he answered all your questions! Sounds like he is optimistic too!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Wart looking growth*

This seems to be all very good news. Very hopeful! 

I know the waiting until next wk will be painful. Just know everyone is praying and pulling for you Mya!! 

Does she seem in good spirits? Hope so.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Wart looking growth*

That is EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!! I am so hopeful. 

When I was talking to Kramer's vet







he was telling me about a hemangiosarcoma case he had just done with good clean margins and good news for the pet owner and pet. I think Mya will be in excellent hands and you have found a good surgeon-phew.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

He was careful not to let us get too optimistic...because in reality we just don't know for sure yet what we are up against...but I do feel a big more hopeful today. 

He did tell me to stop searching the interenet for information and that he has to deprogram so many people by the time they get to him...after all they've read...lol. Maybe I'll take his advice...as it has made me a tad crazy.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*



> Originally Posted By: myamom
> He did tell me to stop searching the interenet for information and that he has to deprogram so many people by the time they get to him...after all they've read


Jean and I have this condition---dubbed "Cyberchondria". 

Here's to clean margins, whatever the **** this thing is.


----------



## BandCsMom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #CC33CC"> </span> Wow Maryann!!!! That is great !!!!!! We will all be praying for you and Mya.


----------



## selzer

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Good news, my fingers are getting a bit cramped though. It sounds like you are in good hands. Hoping for the best for your girl.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Great news Mary Ann!







</span>


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I'm glad to see you got good news for Mya.


----------



## 4dognight

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Some good news in with the unknown I am glad you found a vet you trust ( my vet tells me to stay off the internet too)


----------



## dogsnkiddos

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I dont post much- usually just to ask questions, but thhis time I thought I might share our experience. Our eldest gal developed what seemed like a sebacious cyst right by her spine. She was scheduled for som eunrelated surgery at about the time it developed and I asked the vert to remove it since she was already going to be under the knife. He "forgot". Days later this thing was big and didn't feel right. We were at another vet (a little closer to home who sees our parents dogs- he was simply doing a stitch removal and wound healing looksie) and he ran his hand down her back. He freaked out about the lump. He drew out some cells (needle aspirate). The fluid was BLACK and he offhandedly said black is alays cancer. Needless to say I was freaked out!
I contact our regular vet as we left and scheduled her the next day for a consult. He kept her and removed the whole thing that very day and sent it for biopsy. He said it was HUGE but had defined margins and had not grown into the spine (a real concern based on location). He took a lot of healthy tissue from the surrounding area to be sure he got it all. He also told us it was sself contained and that the mass had been contained (no breaking or leaking or cutting of the mass to release cells). The tissue was sent to two labs just to be sure we had two biopsy opinions concurrently. He did some blood work and we went home. We did weekly blood checks and had the vet and a specialist look at the wound weekly. We consulted our nutritionist and added some supplements and snacks to support cancer fighting. The biopsies came back and confirmed hemangiosarcoma.
We repeat her blood work every three months (mostly because I need the reassurace). We continue her cancer busting diet. She has been cancer free since the thing was removed. We feel very lucky.

She also has a nose issue. When she was just a pup I thought she had burned her nose sniffing the oven or something- she had a white notch on her nostril I thought was a burn. She was about 6 months old and was scheduled for a triple pelvic osteotomy the same week I noticed her nose. They biopsied her nose while she was under. The dermatologist consulted but it turned out to be discoid lupus.... so began our adventure with treatment (and our first meeting with the nutrionist- we wanted to make some holistic changes to her diet that would still meet her nutritional needs so this consult was important- she was also anorexic and the nutritionist helped). Anyway, steroids are a go to drug for lupus- especially prednisone. Having to be on prednisone for life starting at 6 months seemed to me to equal a shortened life. We were able instead to use a combo of tetracycline and niacinamide with much success (only needing to use steroids for bad flares on rare occasions). My point in sharing this is that, if your dog still has the nose issue unrelated to the cancer and immune related, there ARE alternatives to steroids. Our girl had lots of other health ailments to go with the few I mentioned here, but she has had a long, full life with proper drug maintenance and consideration of the "whole dog". She is well trained, has a solid temperament, passed her CGC, participated in herding. loves to swim, etc..... and is a very important member of the family- despite all her health setbacks!

I hope your dog's tumor is easily removed and that surgery is as successul as ours. It sounds like you have one of the most difficult parts already covered- a competent and knowledgable doctor caring for your pet! Good luck....

~J


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Oh my gosh!! This is so similiar to what I am going through!! Yes...we still have the notch on her nose....and I feel bad as when she bumps it...it bleeds. There is just no way I want to do steroids with her. 

Here is where I am at nutritionally...I put her cancer fighting supplements on hold...until I had a definitive diagnosis, stage, etc....in case there will be tweaking to the protocol. I'm hoping I made the right decision on that...

Food...I really haven't been able to figure out a good diet for building her immune system. I would like to at least start that NOW....obviously...it can't hurt no matter what the diagnosis. I also in my heart feel that the discoid lupus and cancer are somewhat related in terms of having a compromised immune system. So...building that up is a must. 

I do not have a nutritionalist to help me on this...can you share your diet with me? So...I can get some ideas? You can pm me if you like. 

Thank you so much for sharing your story!!!!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

If my reading all of Jean's post with Nina and Kramer. Chemo isn't as effective IF the dog is on Predinsone or recently on Pred. 

Low dose Pred. is also given to slow cancer growth. 

Just the Medical stuff. I really don't know much about holistic.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*



> Originally Posted By: myamom....He did tell me to stop searching the interenet for information and that he has to deprogram so many people by the time they get to him...


I hope he also told you about cancer spreading because of just the nature of surgery, and letting "stuff" loose in the bloodstream, thus the supplements, at least temporarily after surgery, can help with that. That, combined with "clean margins" will help boost your odds.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Any updates? 

Hope she is doing well.


----------



## Tula

*Re: Wart looking growth*

checking in for an update... does this mean surgery is this coming Thursday?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Deep breath....yes....surgery is tomorrow...we have to have her there first thing in the morning. 


ugh....I just saw your comment Lisa...I was so hoping that was just an old wives tale








He didn't discuss anything like that with me


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

so...I'm in a quandry what to do........

since I don't have a positive diagnosis yet (pending the biopsy results which will take another week)............I had been holding out on starting supplements........

I guess I wasn't sure I should start giving her cancer attacking supplements if I wasn't sure what she had.....(not to mention...I'm sure they will be pricey) I was thinking I should know exactly what I'm dealing with...let Marina know...and then start supplements....

ugh...now what if it's positive...and I wasted a week not giving her the supplements?


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Good luck tomorrow and praying for clean margins.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Sending lots of positive thoughts to Mya.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thank you so much guys!


(I emailed Marina...and she agreed to wait on her supplements until definitive diagnosis, stage, etc)


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Wish us luck...

of course we would have to be having horrible weather...and a 2 hr. school delay.........


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Prayers and good vibes coming your way!










I'll be home today if you want to call.







</span>


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Good luck today.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thinking of you guys today. What time do you get to call to find out how she did?


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thinking of you MaryAnn!!!









Positive thoughts, she WILL have clean margins and a good biopsy result!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Whew...ok...kids have been dumped at in-laws..(2hr. school delay was quite a glitch in our plan..luckily I called the hosp. and they said I have up until 10 to get Mya there..) .we're now out the door.....
Dr. will call me personally this afternoon....


----------



## LandosMom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

hang in there, we're thinking of you ....

paws crossed!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I hope everything goes well today!


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Hoping for good news for Mya!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

MaryAnn just checking in to see how Mya did with the surgery.

Val


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Of course as luck would have it...the Dr. just called when I ran to pick up my kids from School. My husband took the call...and he's one of those guys that doesn't ask questions and doesn't relay messages too well...lol. What I've been able to extract from him is that the surgery went well...and Mya is doing great. And...not to be stunned by the size of the excision. Thank you to the person that pm'd me to warn me...so I was bracing myself already. She can be picked up at 5....I'll post more later. 



Thank you to everyone for their support. One hurdle down...now just to pray for good results. The week wait will be a killer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Hope all went well at the pickup. I am always stunned by what any medical procedure ends up looking like and then again by how they just take it in stride and look great in no time. The week will go fast and you will get good results.


----------



## Annikas Mom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Hope Mya is doing well after surgery and that they gave her plenty of Tramadol!! Give us an update when you can!

Jean is right, the week will go by fast as you will be busy taking care of Mya!

Prayers for a good pathology report!!


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann, 

I have been off the board for a while and just found this thread, I am sending healing thoughts and prayers your way! When my Titan had a tumor on his spleen and we thought it was cancer I found some information on a supplement called IP6. here are some links for information. I didn't read all the threads so I don't know if it has been mentioned before. It supposedly helped make cancer cells act like normal cells. 

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/133/11/3778S
http://carcin.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/25/11/2115
http://www.theholisticvet.com/ip6.html


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Best wishes. I am checking in always even if I don't post.


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I just saw this post and want to let you know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and Mya.
Hope she is doing better today.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Wart looking growth*

How is Mya doing MaryAnn? My thoughts and prayers are with you. How is the doc feeling about the whole surgery?


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Just checking in...hope all is well. </span>


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Been praying for you guys......big (((HUG))) to you Mary Ann..


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mya came through surgery with flying colors. I was expecting to see this groggy limping dog...but NO...the doors burst open and here comes Mya dragging the vet tech down the hall! lololol

She has a big incision...about 5 in. ...stappled. He did a very nice job. She is supposed to be on limited activity for two weeks...very slow on the stairs...off furniture...ect. Yea...right. Tried taking her down the steps yesterday (we have lots of steps to get to the yard) and she almost killed me dragging me down the steps. I think it actually is worse than just letting her go down on her own. Furniture...she's on the couch every time I turn my head....
So...we'll just be keeping her as quiet as we can...and keep an eye on her staples. She's on Prednisone...an antihistamine...and something to coat her stomach. She will be weaned off pretty quickly. For now...in this weather...it isn't too fun having a dog on Prednisone...it was like -12 this morning. And the cone...she's out there shoveling snow...lol. 

But in the end...she's doing great...doesn't seem to be in any pain...and in reality this is nothing. I'm just praying results are good. This week will be nerve wracking.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

p.s. - No pain meds. He said they can't be mixed with the Prednisone. He said the Pred. will help with pain and swelling.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Awww...sounds like she is doing fine! Thanks for the update,I was getting nervous!!!! </span>


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Prayers for her all week coming from me!!!!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

MaryAnn Glad to hear the Mya came through the surgery in good shape. Hopefully the weather will warm up some, they say a warm up is on the way. 

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Wart looking growth*

It looks like it might get into the twenties here by Sunday-I hope so-I love the cold, but not for them, and not when she's recovering from surgery. Glad to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Whew...good! I feel bad with for her...must be cold with that exposed little chicken leg and butt cheek.


----------



## krazy_kilum

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann,

Glad to hear that Mya is doing so well!!

Just wanted to let you know that if Mya is uncomfortable she can take a Rx pain medicine called Tramadol with Prednisone. My old man Kilum has been taking this combo for almost 2 years. If your girl seem unconfortable, don't hesitate to call the surgeon's office or your regular vet. The should be able to call in an Rx into any human pharmacy of your choosing.

Wishing for a quick recovery!!

Heather


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Good to know...Thanks Heather!!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

MaryAnn. My Lakota had ACL surgery on his first birthday, which is Jan. 19th. So it was cold but it worked great for just having him go out for a potty break on leash and back in the house. By the time he could move around more and on his own a lot of his hair was grown back.

Sending healing thoughts to Mya.

Val


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*



> Originally Posted By: myamom....ugh....I just saw your comment Lisa...I was so hoping that was just an old wives tale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't discuss anything like that with me


No, it isn't a wives tale, and conventional medicine doesn't acknowledge those dangers, and perhaps more importantly, has almost no tools to counter it. THAT'S WHY what you do before during and immediately after the surgery is pretty critical.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Val..it's so cold here...it's potty..and right back in...for BOTH dogs. So...at least she isn't being deprived of anything....we're in hibernate mode anyway









Oh Lisa...I'm scared now! Diet wise...I was trying not to change things up too much...especially with her impending surgery...and now subsequent recovery/meds...wouldn't want the poor girl to get diarrhea on top of it. (she is EXTREMELY sensitive) She currently eats NV Salmon and Brown Rice. Probably still more carbs than would be optimal for a good cancer fighting diet. I did go and buy some wellness (core I think?) canned that was 95% salmon to add to her food. (of course...after I bought it I was thinking...hmmm...should have just bought cans of salmon at the grocery store) I guess my thought proces was...I could add more of the protein that she is used to....and cut back a little on the kibble...thus cutting out some carbs...without upsetting her system right now. 

I'm planning on switching over to homecooking...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Glad to hear she's doing so well. Do you have a harness? That will slow her down. And if she's in danger with her incision then I would just block of the furniture for a few days until you're past the danger stage. 

Also, I think someone makes a grain free salmon. There are definitely quite a few grain free fish foods. I agree that homemade is better though.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I might ask Marina how specific those supplements were to the type of cancer.

The diet stuff will take more time probably for you to get a plan together. Even if you start on a good mushroom supplement, or essaic tea -- one of the big time general cancer fighters, then you are are starting to counter that process. I have Max on tagamet and IP6 until we get his pathology report. 

One reason some vets no longer do needle aspirates is precisely because of this spread issue. That being said, both of my dogs have had them for various issues (Indy's was positive when she had a mast cell tumor, Max's was a regular cyst). I think it has it's place.

Don't even get me started on these doctors (for humans and animals) that gloss over these missed opportunities. I heard a nurse yesterday tell a room full of chemo patients yesterday that only quacks believe that sugar feeds cancer and that the only concern with sugar is the empty calories.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I believe that Lisa...had Dr's tell us that wasn't a concern as well...it's unbelievable!!

Ok...I'll talk to Marina again. Thanks!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I was thinking that you had the supplements, but re-reading, it looks like they hadn't yet been ordered? If you don't have the supplements, I would see if there is something that you can pick up locally, just until you get the results from the biopsy. Easier on Mya, and your pocketbook, and also since you don't yet know what you are fighting.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Gosh, I just read this thread. I am so sorry to hear about Mya, but I hope her prognosis is good since the surgery.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Just checking in -- hope all is well.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Has it been a week yet? 

How is she doing?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

She is doing great....we started weaning her off the Prednisone on Monday...now she's down to 1 dose per day for 5 days..then it will be one dose every other day for 5 days...she's off all other meds. Can't wait until she's off the Pred. Poor thing just drinks and pees all day. She looks very sad in her "cone"...going to have to look into the soft ones I heard about. Her plastic one is all dented up...cracked...and she keeps getting caught in things...causing her neck to get jerked alot..can't be fun









Still waiting on results...I'm thinking should know something by the end of the week (her surgery was last Thurs)...
...thanks for thinking of us


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann I was checking for updates.

Have you tried a T-Shirt instead of the cone at least when you are around the house?

Val


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

The incision is down her buttocks/thigh area........don't think a t-shirt...or even boxers (which could be shoved up) would give adequate coverage..

two years ago we had Mya's dew claws removed. She had staples up both back legs. We left the cone on for two weeks....then staples were removed. Dr. said maybe leave the cone on a little longer as the area was still "tender". Well..one night I took the cone off to give her a break...got distracted for just a few min...and then noticed she was gone. When I found her...she had ripped both legs open. It was pretty horrifying. Had to wrap her and take her back first thing in the morning to have her restapled....
So...I am pretty paranoid when it comes to Mya and chewing incisions....


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

MaryAnn, so far my dogs have all been good with leaving their surgery incisions alone. I never put a cone or t-shirt on Lakota with his ACL surgery, DeeDee got T-shrt with her Spay. The only one that is a bit of a hard head of course would be Cheyenne and I made a bite not collar thing for her.

I understand about being paranoid with Mya. Poor girl.

Val


----------



## M&J

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Here's to hearing the surgeon got clean margins.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

MaryAnn, I think she needs a new Cone or Soft cone.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

LOLOLOLOL
I know! 
That's why I posted the picture...she did that tonight! I knew it wouldn't last long...LOLOLOL


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

That's just too funny! Definitely time for something new!


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: Wart looking growth*

HI MYA!!!!! What a quilty look!!!!! Hope we get good news about you sweetie


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

THE SURGEON JUST CALLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Said...want some good news? He said...I couldn't have asked for a better biopsy report....clean margins...tumor totally excised..........


BENIGN FATTY TUMOR COMMON IN OLDER DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I forget the name...it was a really loooooong name...will get it for you from my vet...........I was in such shock it didn't stick with me)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Wart looking growth*

No way! 

Lipoma? That's not really a long name though. 

How did they explain the whole [censored] thing with the h-s from the other vet office? I wonder if they mixed up pathology reports. That happened to Melinda and Jay once. 

Amazing-so glad for this good report! 

PS-did you duct tape that cone yet?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

No...not a lipoma. It was this benign tumor common in older dogs and usually occuring in places that get constant trauma? 

I think .... hamar was in it...


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Wart looking growth*










SO, that is it!!! It is over??? SHE is good??? Right? 

OMG! That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!

I'm wobbly.........


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Poor cone-headed Mya! I'm so glad that they have a good prognosis for her though!


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Wart looking growth*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Awesome news!!!!!





































Is it a type of hemangioma? </span>


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Yippee!!!!!!!! HAPPY HAPPY.....JOY JOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Jazzstorm...I don't think so. I know it was not one of the common things we hear about...it was this really loooong word...

I'll get the name from my vet...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Wart looking growth*

What a HUGE relief! I had a similar thing happen with my first dog. They told me she had bone cancer and then it turned out it was an infection!!!!!! I spent several weeks thinking she was on her deathbed.









I am really glad that you got such good news.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Wart looking growth*

That's great news for you and Mya!!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Yea happy dance.

Wow MaryAnn, you have to just be so thrilled. 

I think Mya deserves a better cone until she heals up.

Val


----------



## kshort

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Terrific news, Mary Ann!!! Very happy for you and Mya!!!


----------



## Annikas Mom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Great News!!!!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Wart looking growth*

What good news!








So glad to hear this!

Is it hamartoma? Or hamartomatous growth

Only thing I can think of with "hamart" in it.


----------



## srfd44-2

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Great news, MaryAnn !!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Congratulations, wonderful news!


----------



## poohbearsdad

*Re: Wart looking growth*

fantastic news!


----------



## Fluffypants

*Re: Wart looking growth*

What great news!! I'm so happy for both of you... that is the best news!!!

I too was told that one of my dogs most likely had adenocarcinoma - anal glad cancer. My regular vet (the owner) was busy that day, so I got one of the newer vets and she was so grim about it... wanted to do a biopsy which would have cost anywhere from $500 - $800. I decided to wait and see my regular vet and he put Stormy on Cipro for 4 weeks.... no more lump... it was just an infection. 

I was so relieved, but honestly annoyed that I was so stressed out thinking he was going to die. It was the best news to hear it was nothing so dreadful!

Wishing you many more years for you and your baby!

Tanja


----------



## selzer

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Awesome news. I am so happy for you and Mya.


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I'm so happy for you and Mya.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Wart looking growth*

I'm so happy too!!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: Wart looking growth*


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Just a quick note to say...that Mya had her staples out today. Dr. said normally he has the dogs return for follow up to make sure there is no recurrence...etc....but in Mya's case he is 100 percent sure it was all excised and there is no threat of recurrence.

(still don't have the name of that tumor...have to follow up with my vet for a copy of the report...I wasn't able to go today with my husband to have the staples removed...) 

This chapter is over


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

But MaryAnn we still like hearing the good news. I think we need more good news stories than bad ones. Can we get a follow up picture of Mya some time.

Val


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Stopped by my vet's office today and picked up Mya's report...thought I would share the findings of her biopsy for educational purposes. 

Fibroadnexal Hamartoma - Right Thigh

The circumscribed nodular lesion is composed of hair follicles and sebaceous glands (folliculosebaceous units) in an abundant dermal collagenous matrix. The folliculosebaceous units are arranged in a haphazard and disorganized fashion. The surrounding dermal stroma is well demarcated from the adjacent normal dermal collegenous stroma. The lesion is secondarily inflamed with focal aggregates of neutrophils and pyogranulomatous foci within the lesion. 

These benign, non-neoplastic proliferations commonly occur in dogs as they age. They are often seen in areas that receive constant pressure or trauma. A good prognosis is given. This lesion has been completely excised.


----------



## Annikas Mom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Interesting report, so very glad to hear/read it wasn't cancer!! Hope she is doing great and is all healed up!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

She is...thank you. Still has a big healing incision...but it is ...FINALLY...beyond the point that her chewing at it can do any harm and she is no longer a cone head


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Mary Ann,

Thank you so much for the follow up report. I love it when we can have a follow up and us for educational purposes.

Yea no more cone head for Mya. I am sure she is very very pleased about that.

Val


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Wart looking growth*








Can I dance for Miss Mya?







What good news. I am happy she can have freedom from her conehead period, too!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Wisc Tiger...just noticed your request for a follow up pic...so I ran over and snapped one...lol. 

My daughter is home sick today...they kept eachother company on the couch


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Ahhh Mary Ann they are both nice looking girls.

Thanks for the picture, Mya looks so much better without the cone head.

Val


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Wart looking growth*

Thanks a bunch for the update and the report. 

So glad all is well


----------

